# Beartooth Pass



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

If you have taken Beartooth Pass AKA Beartooth scenic highway north of Yellowstone, please share your experiences. I plan on pulling the 26RS through there in early July and want to know what to expect. I will be coming from the north (Glacier NP) and going into Yellowstone then out through Cody and on to home.

Any recommendations for one of the National Forest CGs along the way?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've driven through there without the trailer and it's a beautiful drive but I would not want to tow a trailer on that road. I would go into the park via one of the other routes. The drive from Bozeman down to West Yellowstone is a nice easy drive towing and I think the route from Livingstone is pretty good as well. Going from Glacier to Yellowstone either of these two routes are easier and shorter than the Beartooth Highway. If you've got the time while you're there it's worth a drive but I think it would be best to avoid the road with the Outback in tow.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

What to expect? White knuckles, an alienated family, bruxation damage...

This is not a good ride with a trailer on. I did it years ago with a popup on a 4-cyl Jeep, and will never again do it with a trailer. As an alternative, drop down into Yellowstone from Bozo, come in at West, cross the park in any number of ways, then go out the northeast but instead of the Beartooth, turn right off 212 onto WY 296 and drop down through Sunlight Basin. It is truly one of the finest sights in the lower 48 and much easier to do. Even so, if there is any doubt about your abilities or your TV or TT brakes, don't do it. Better yet, get them up to snuff, then do it.

That will bring you into Cody, where there is much to see and do.

Sluggo


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm doing it in late june...







Probably won't be able to get a review posted in time for you.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Beartooth Pass? Oh, the memories -- about 5 years ago. Pulling a tent trailer, one lane because it was under construction and following a pilot car. Took 13 hours instead of the planned 8 to get to our campground. My DH drove, I closed my eyes and bawled. Worst drive of our life. I learned why "scenic route" means so much more than "scenic."


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Swanie said:


> Beartooth Pass? Oh, the memories -- about 5 years ago. Pulling a tent trailer, one lane because it was under construction and following a pilot car. Took 13 hours instead of the planned 8 to get to our campground. My DH drove, I closed my eyes and bawled. Worst drive of our life. I learned why "scenic route" means so much more than "scenic."


So what was the problem with it?








Was it the heights, the switchbacks, something else? Can anyone draw a comparison to another road, like say Going to the Sun Highway in Glacier NP, or Tail of the Dragon (US129 in N.C.)?

We're planning 2 days with a stop in one of the National forest campgrounds along the way.


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

The problem was we could only go 15-30 miles per hour in some spots and the road was a straight edge cliff. I know some of you are braver than me but I could never do it again AND with a bigger trailer (we had a pop up at that time). Or maybe the road is improved???? My experience was 5 years ago and I could acknowledge it has changed. However, scenic means "beautiful" but "unable to improve" such as too narrow or trees/lake in the way.

You really should get some information on whether it is recommended to pull a trailer on that road.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Swanie said:


> The problem was we could only go 15-30 miles per hour in some spots and the road was a straight edge cliff. I know some of you are braver than me but I could never do it again AND with a bigger trailer (we had a pop up at that time). Or maybe the road is improved???? My experience was 5 years ago and I could acknowledge it has changed. However, scenic means "beautiful" but "unable to improve" such as too narrow or trees/lake in the way.


Ok, so it sounds like a going to the sun highway sort of experience. Of course they banned trailers on that years ago, but I've been across with a trailer before the ban went into effect. So, does Beartooth have those ridiculous stone guardrails that would only act as a speedbump?


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Nathan, It's been a few years since we took that road but to answer your questions.

Heights - Yes, the pass reaches nearly 11,000 ft
Switchbacks - Yes, lots of them.
Stone Guardrails -







I don't remember guardrails of any kind. DW had a great view of the drops and kept telling me not to dirve so close to the edge.

I don't think you could do much more than 30mph with a trailer so it's going to take awhile to get to the campground. My suggestion is to make it a day trip while you're at Yellowstone and the trailer is safely parked at the campground.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I think Beartooth would be a bad idea. Like someone else said.... "nearly 11,000 feet". At that altitude, snow is not unheard of at any time of the year and gas mileage really sucks, especially when slowing down/speeding up for twists and turns. Not my idea of a good time.

If coming from Glacier, why not head toward Ennis (nice RV park there) or, better yet, stop at Virginia City. It's billed as a "living ghost town" and it really is. It was basically deserted overnight with items even left on store shelves. Some rich guy bought the whole town and preserved it "as is". The stores are all open. Take the narrow gauge train to Nevada City (another ghost town) just 3 miles away and you have more buildings and sights. Believe there are two RV parks in Virginia City.


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

DW and I were up there last August (without the TT). It is a beautiful but difficult drive. Suggestion - come out of Yellowstone Park at the Northeast corner and shortly you will be in Cooke City. (had a great japaleno burger there). Camp east of Cooke City at one of the forestry campgrounds (some very nice ones. Stop in Cooke City and get advice and directions. Then take a day trip up to the pass. Take a jacket, it was 34 degrees the afternoon we went up. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

First time pulling a Casita trailer (I believe it was 16' or there about) with a 1987 SS Monte Carlo. Very strong engine...not great as a tow vehicle. Lots of slow areas, traffic, switchbacks, pilot cars...but very doable.

Second time, pulling a Palomino tent trailer with a Ford Explorer. Did just fine...much better tow vehicle...not as powerful engine.

It's a challenging drive...no matter what your riding in. It's a ride you shouldn't miss...absolutely beautiful. If you have the right tow vehicle, the right hitch/brake controller, are within your safety limits, are a good safe driver, and can pay attention to the road...even when the scenic beauty tries to pull your eyes from the road ahead...I'd say....DO IT!


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

We stayed at Beartooth Lake last summer and had a great time. We came and went from the west so we didn't have to pull over the pass. We drove thruogh the I sland Lake CG, but it is smaller and much harder to manuever through. There was one corner I thought I might get stuck in.

John


----------

